# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 16 لسنة 2015 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرفق قرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية بالقانون رقم 16 لسنة 2015 

بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950م



 :Good:  :Good:

----------

